# Prokofiev - Cinderella



## Zhdanov

The State Kremlin Ballet (1994)






The Kirov (TV version 1985)


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like the work a lot - I haven't a DVD but this blisteringly good 1966 recording from Rozhdestvensky/USSR Radio & TV SO has served me well enough for over 15 years.


----------



## sprite




----------



## Pugg

You are a ballet fan, aren't you Zhdanov?


----------



## Zhdanov

Pugg said:


> You are a ballet fan, aren't you Zhdanov?


yes, besides being into opera, i am.


----------



## Julius Seizure

Zhdanov said:


> yes, besides being into opera, i am.


NICE I LIEK CINDERELLA! he is pretty!


----------



## Pugg

Julius Seizure said:


> NICE I LIEK CINDERELLA! he is pretty!


_He_ is a she, know you fairy tales .


----------



## Woodduck

A wonderful ballet! The music is Romantic and sardonic and enchantingly strange. When I was a small child I had a 45 rpm record telling the story of Cinderella, and bits of the music were used. The big waltz, the terrifying clock, and the love theme made a big impression on me before I knew what classical music was, and when I heard the score again after ten or twelve years had passed I had a moment of delighted recognition. I love the piece to this day.


----------



## SONDEK

I feel that CINDERELLA is one of the most under-rated ballet music works.

I cannot understand why Prokofiev's ROMEO & JULIETTE generally attracts much greater praise. To my ears, CINDERELLA is far more memorable.

Which begs the question... Which version is your top pick?

Here's a few of mine.

































Enjoy!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have never seen this work performed as I don't presently have a DVD or Blu Ray of it but I really love the music, I have Andre Previn's recording which is a treasure. I am surprised how underrated the music seems to be, it has such a wonderful quality which stands independently of the visual elements. I do aspire to pick up visual performance when I can decide on a version.

My thanks to Sprite also for sharing tha Argerich/Pletnev suite arranged for two Pianos. After streaming it, I will definitely pick it up.


----------



## Marsilius

For anyone who, like AClockworkOrange, doesn't own a Blu-ray/DVD version, here are a couple of reviews of recent releases. The second may perhaps be rather too off-the-wall for some tastes.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Dec/Prokofiev_Cinderella_MAR0555.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/May/Prokofiev_Cinderella_109183.htm


----------



## jegreenwood

Marsilius said:


> For anyone who, like AClockworkOrange, doesn't own a Blu-ray/DVD version, here are a couple of reviews of recent releases. The second may perhaps be rather too off-the-wall for some tastes.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Dec/Prokofiev_Cinderella_MAR0555.htm
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/May/Prokofiev_Cinderella_109183.htm


I'm a fan of Ratmansky, but I looked at a number of reviews of his staging of _Cinderella_, mostly from live performances in 2014-5 or so. The consensus I found was that this was an early effort by him from a time when his genius was only beginning to take shape. It remains a viable choice, but are there any other performances that are recommended? This will be a gift to my 5 year old grand-niece who just saw (and adored) her first _Nutcracker_ and who is used to 21st century video quality. At the same time I am looking for a fairly traditional production as Disney-style princesses and fairies remaining appealing to her.


----------



## eugeneonagain

This is on BBC2 right now in a production choreographed by Matthew Bourne, set in WWII London.


----------



## LezLee

eugeneonagain said:


> This is on BBC2 right now in a production choreographed by Matthew Bourne, set in WWII London.


Yes I'm recording it to watch when there's nothing else on. Saw his 'Car Man' which was amazing!


----------



## jegreenwood

eugeneonagain said:


> This is on BBC2 right now in a production choreographed by Matthew Bourne, set in WWII London.


Unfortunately, I'm in the U.S. (These days, unfortunately for many reasons.)

Also I want to introduce my grandniece to the work. She just saw - and adored - her first "Nutcracker." I thought the next one could be Cinderella, but the Blitz might be hard to explain to a 5 year old. I have a similar problem with the Nureyev production.


----------



## Sissone

The Nureyev Constellation documentary can be seen today on TV Mezzo at 12.30 CET.A portrait of R.Nureyev his professional and private lives.his talent,personality and immense charisma.After that Nureyev´s Cinderella will follow.


----------



## Pugg

Sissone said:


> The Nureyev Constellation documentary can be seen today on TV Mezzo at 12.30 CET.A portrait of R.Nureyev his professional and private lives.his talent,personality and immense charisma.After that Nureyev´s Cinderella will follow.


You beat me by one minute . :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Sorry, but for me, Cinderella is a huge disappointment compared to the inspired masterpiece that is Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet Ballet.


----------



## Pugg

Sissone said:


> The Nureyev Constellation documentary can be seen today on TV Mezzo at 12.30 CET.A portrait of R.Nureyev his professional and private lives.his talent,personality and immense charisma.After that Nureyev´s Cinderella will follow.


Did you watch it Sissone, I recorded it for later viewing.


----------



## Sissone

Yes,I watched it and liked it very much.I hope you will like it too.


----------



## Sissone

Pug,how did you like Cinderella? Have you already watched it?


----------



## Pugg

Sissone said:


> Pug,how did you like Cinderella? Have you already watched it?


Not yet, it's safely on my hard disc so perhaps tonight.


----------



## Sissone

Pugg said:


> Not yet, it's safely on my hard disc so perhaps tonight.


I wonder if you like it.Some found it not too typical.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

hpowders said:


> Sorry, but for me, Cinderella is a huge disappointment compared to the inspired masterpiece that is Prokofiev's Romeo & Juliet Ballet.


It's absolutely packed with gorgeous numbers. Rozhdestvensky's recording in particular is superb


----------



## Pugg

Sissone said:


> I wonder if you like it.Some found it not too typical.


So far watched only some bits and pieces, I have to watch this when I am alone, not much love for ballet in this household, but what I saw looked good.


----------



## Woodduck

BiscuityBoyle said:


> It's absolutely packed with gorgeous numbers. Rozhdestvensky's recording in particular is superb


A wonderful score, full of strange magic, quite un-Disneyish. I first heard it as a small child on a record telling the story of Cinderella. Imagine the delight of rediscovering and recognizing it later in life.


----------



## Sissone

Woodduck said:


> A wonderful score, full of strange magic, quite un-Disneyish. I first heard it as a small child on a record telling the story of Cinderella. Imagine the delight of rediscovering and recognizing it later in life.


Couldn't agree more.As far as recordings are concerned,Rozhdestvensky's recording is the best.


----------



## Sissone

Pugg said:


> So far watched only some bits and pieces, I have to watch this when I ama lone, not much love for ballet in this household, but what I saw looked good.


I understand,For me as a dancer,ballet is my life,but my daughter does not share this with me.


----------



## SONDEK

Always in heavy rotation around our way...


----------

